# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  need to find aldi caravan led lighting kit

## ajm

hi folks, i missed out recently on the aldi caravan led lighting kit ($149). It was at the beginning of february, i think. just wondering if anybody from brisbane could keep an eagle eye out at their local aldi for any that may be sitting on the shelves still. If you do see some, please let me know. this is it: https://www.catalogueau.com/aldi/ald...s-week-7-2016/ thanks all. ajm

----------


## ringtail

I bought a much better quality kit from a joint called ALLED. Awesome. We have 5 light bars with dimmers, heaps of cables and joiners, splitters etc.... In it's 3rd year of use at the farm. Faultless so far.  LED Lights Australia | LED Bulbs | LED Downlights, LED Lighting, LED Lamps - ALLED.COM.AU

----------


## ringtail

This system but ot came with a bonus light bar at the time.  4Bar 12V 500mm Cool White LED camping Strip Light+kit waterproof cool white_Camp&Outdoor Light_LED Lights Australia | LED Bulbs | LED Downlights, LED Lighting, LED Lamps - ALLED.COM.AU

----------


## OBBob

Not really relevant ... but I'm loving my LED replacement fluro tubes in the shed. So bright and no warm up time required.

----------


## ajm

Thanks guys. The alled product looks good too. what makes you say they are much better quality than the aldi ones? from what I have read, the aldi ones are a good product, backed by the company that produces Korr lighting kits. some folks on other forum groups even go so far as to say they might be made in the same factory. for the price, the aldi one will be a good starting point for us, if we can locate one near enough to us.

----------


## ringtail

No particular reason, just speculation really. And the real world proof I have of the Alled product. And apart from that, it's cheaper than the Aldi one delivered to your door. May not help if you're after it for Easter though. The Aldi at Monier Rd Darra is a fairly low volume store and generally has excess stock. Worth a call perhaps.

----------

